# Feeding My Aro, Wild Caught Silver Arowana



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hmdaMFenlgk


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice jp!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Good looking Silver, should reach Monster status in no time.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys. should be in monster status within 2 years. by then it'll outgrow my 180g.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great video jp







hes gonna be a gorgeous aro as he grows


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool!
Looking forward to updates on this guy!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the way this one turns out.









just fed it some smelt stuffed with food sticks since it won't eat food sticks by themselves.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

shes a beaut..I love aro's!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks. it's one of the most aggressive eater I've had. pretty cool to hand feed as you can feel its power when it attacks the food.


----------

